# The Clever Pumpkin Farmer:



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*A 70yr. old businessman did this:*

When he was a teenager he and friends drove passed a farmer's cider stand, it was starting to get dark, they drove back passed again, the farmer left several jugs of cider right out on the table!
They drove by again, parked 3/4 of a mile away, the man telling the story said he was elected to crawl through the grassy ditch the whole distance to steal the cider.
It was a long crawl! He got infront of the abandoned cider table, stuck one arm up, grabbed the gallon jug and crawled all the way back to the waiting car .
They began swigging it down.. "Vinegar!!!"
Ahh! It's good for what ails you! Some people swear by it, they were swearing at it!
Crime doesnot pay!!!! HAHAHAHAH!
True story.


----------

